# swap over tanks ?



## raza (Mar 4, 2008)

questune ? i have a malawi cichlid tank 75 gallons , with cichlids in it , but i've just started a marine tank witch is going fine but it's only 26 gallons , can i set up the 75 gallon tank for the marine & swap them over , i did'nt want to try it as someone told me you cant if you've ever treated them with protozin or any other treatment , is this true ?


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

If protazin contains copper, your friend is right, as you wouldn't be able to keep marine crustaceans of any kind in the tank. Yes, you could switch out tanks, but it would take considerable time to clean out both the 26 and 75 as they would have to be pretty much sterilized before the change over.
More trouble than its worth, actually. Just buy another 75, use the 26 as a sump, and leave the Cichlids where they are.

Dave


----------



## raza (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave66 said:


> If protazin contains copper, your friend is right, as you wouldn't be able to keep marine crustaceans of any kind in the tank. Yes, you could switch out tanks, but it would take considerable time to clean out both the 26 and 75 as they would have to be pretty much sterilized before the change over.
> More trouble than its worth, actually. Just buy another 75, use the 26 as a sump, and leave the Cichlids where they are.
> 
> Dave


 cheers dave , thats a good idea , im glad i thought of that lol thanks again dave .


----------

